# Where do you think Left 4 Dead 3 will be set?



## Lemoncholic (Jun 10, 2010)

At first I was thinking Spain, but it's not different enough from L4D2. I imagine the next one will/ should be set in somewhere pretty damn cold, there's yet to be a L4D campaign that's had snow in it. Canada maybe?


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Valve have stated the next L4D will start to merge into the storylines of Halflife and Portal to create a cohesive universe for their games. Essentially, the events of L4D and L4D2 are around the time the Black Mesa incident occurred, at the time of the military actions at Black Mesa, the Zombie outbreak hadn't reached as far as new Mexico. Stuff starts to kick off, and the two stories merge about there, so L4D3 will begin with the standard gameplay mechanics of the previous games, but will start to incorporate the 7 hour war as the story progresses.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 10, 2010)

I think the British Isles would be a good L4D setting.



Voidrunners said:


> Valve have stated the next L4D will start to merge into the storylines of Halflife and Portal to create a cohesive universe for their games. Essentially, the events of L4D and L4D2 are around the time the Black Mesa incident occurred, at the time of the military actions at Black Mesa, the Zombie outbreak hadn't reached as far as new Mexico. Stuff starts to kick off, and the two stories merge about there, so L4D3 will begin with the standard gameplay mechanics of the previous games, but will start to incorporate the 7 hour war as the story progresses.


 
what

that makes no goddamn sense, I hope this is a troll.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 10, 2010)

Probably somewhere in the Western Part of the US, like California


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jun 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I think the British Isles would be a good L4D setting.



But would this be different enough to make it fresh? Aside from having smaller cities, teacups for melee weapons and some guy with a strong old English accent it would be pretty much the first L4D. One thing's for sure I'd like to see them darken the games again. There's a reason Dark Carnival is the favourite campaign on the new one.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> what
> 
> that makes no goddamn sense, I hope this is a troll.


 
It's the main reason they started on Left 4 Dead. Valve wanted to create a game system that could spawn large numbers of enemies, and an in-game AI that adapts the game as you play. L4D2 was a further progression, bringing in Melee and some other mechanics to make it bloodier. They're building up the skills they need to tackle the 7 hour war when the combine attack earth, while still making it a fun game. L4D3 will simply draw the two franchises together.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm more concerned with Valve not making another L4D game for a while. Yes, I'm one of the L4D2 boycotters and no, I have a spine and still didn't buy it.


----------



## Aden (Jun 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> It's the main reason they started on Left 4 Dead. Valve wanted to create a game system that could spawn large numbers of enemies, and an in-game AI that adapts the game as you play. L4D2 was a further progression, bringing in Melee and some other mechanics to make it bloodier. They're building up the skills they need to tackle the 7 hour war when the combine attack earth, while still making it a fun game. L4D3 will simply draw the two franchises together.


 
Technology development != story tie-in.

If they _were_ going to tie the L4Ds in with the HL universe, they would have made a clear link in the first game. You can see this in Portal; in the game, you come across rooms that play presentation slideshows, comparing Aperture to Black Mesa. Or hell, they even had a vessel with an Aperture logo on it in Episode Two.


----------



## MentulMaet (Jun 10, 2010)

According to wiki, both Ellis and Coach are from Savannah, GA and Ro just moved there or something (She is a producer, so maybe she had some business there. Heck knowns).Yet Nick's hometown is unknown. Since L4D2 surivers met L4D1 all the things happening at L4D1 (That place) should be somewhere nearby Savannah.

And I hope this time its gonna be Alaska, for all the fun.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 10, 2010)

Russia.

Seriously, they already have Molotov cocktails and AK-47's. 

On that note, British zombie killing can be had in Killing Floor. Yes, I know they aren't really zombies - Close enough though.


----------



## MentulMaet (Jun 10, 2010)

Russia would be cool, but barely possible. Valve may want to all l4d survivers to meet eachother once again.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 10, 2010)

Hell if I know where Valve is going to set their next game, I don't think they'll go outside of either the US or North America.

A trip through Africa would be neat, from the Congolese jungle to the Nile up the river through the Sahara with an escape from Cairo.


----------



## Aden (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah but remember when an RE game was set in Haiti or whatever and everyone was up in arms because HOMG IT MAKES THE PLAYER KILL BLACK ZOMBIES RACISM KKK


----------



## Jelly (Jun 10, 2010)

It'll be America.
There might be a foreign PC, though, since they haven't messed with that yet.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> Yeah but remember when an RE game was set in Haiti or whatever and everyone was up in arms because HOMG IT MAKES THE PLAYER KILL BLACK ZOMBIES RACISM KKK


 

That made me laugh. People said that it was like back when people thought black people were violent savages with less intelect, and the game is doing this again.

Despite the whole point/theme/idea of the game, and others in the series, is that the people are INFECTED, which is making them behave differently.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jun 10, 2010)

I think they should try the Las Vegas Strip. Flashing lights everywhere, harder to see enemies when your eyes are adjusting back and forth between the bright lights and dark alleys. Not to mention a run through a casino after making it down the strip and maybe a roof jumb to another casino or hotel.


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2010)

Pertaining to the whole RE5 thing..how come no one complained about RE4?

Just sayin'


----------



## Jelly (Jun 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Pertaining to the whole RE5 thing..how come no one complained about RE4?
> 
> Just sayin'


 
why would they


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Valve have stated the next L4D will start to merge into the storylines of Halflife and Portal to create a cohesive universe for their games. Essentially, the events of L4D and L4D2 are around the time the Black Mesa incident occurred, at the time of the military actions at Black Mesa, the Zombie outbreak hadn't reached as far as new Mexico. Stuff starts to kick off, and the two stories merge about there, so L4D3 will begin with the standard gameplay mechanics of the previous games, but will start to incorporate the 7 hour war as the story progresses.



Yeah.

Pretty sure Valve never "stated" this at all.



blackfuredfox said:


> I think they should try the Las Vegas Strip. Flashing lights everywhere, harder to see enemies when your eyes are adjusting back and forth between the bright lights and dark alleys. Not to mention a run through a casino after making it down the strip and maybe a roof jumb to another casino or hotel.



THIS WOULD BE *AWESOME*


----------



## Alstor (Jun 10, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> I think they should try the Las Vegas Strip. Flashing lights everywhere, harder to see enemies when your eyes are adjusting back and forth between the bright lights and dark alleys. Not to mention a run through a casino after making it down the strip and maybe a roof jumb to another casino or hotel.


 Ahem.

And Nollix is right. Valve should be working on other games right now. Like Episode 3, or their Duke Nukem game.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 10, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Ahem.
> 
> And Nollix is right. Valve should be working on other games right now. Like Episode 3, or their Duke Nukem game.


 
Fuck episodes. I want HL3 instead.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 10, 2010)

So wait. About this whole HL4D crossover.
We have a zombie invasion, _then_ an alien one? Sounds like a pretty bad day.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 10, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> So wait. About this whole HL4D crossover.
> We have a zombie invasion, _then_ an alien one? Sounds like a pretty bad day.


 
That's why I'm thinking it's BS, it's just too much of a hack job to retcon.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 10, 2010)

Why the hell would it be anywhere OTHER than in the States? It'll prolly be New York, Florida, or Texas or something. I'd hope they do California, but who knows exactly; it's gunna be in the states.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 10, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> So wait. About this whole HL4D crossover.
> We have a zombie invasion, _then_ an alien one? Sounds like a pretty bad day.


 
He's either trolling or just really, really wrong. There is no HL-L4D crossover.



> Why the hell would it be anywhere OTHER than in the States? It'll prolly be New York, Florida, or Texas or something. I'd hope they do California, but who knows exactly; it's gunna be in the states.



Because, it would show how far the infection spread? That's exactly how they did it in 28 Weeks Later, too.

Right now, in the storyline, we don't know shit about where the infection actually IS. We know it's along some of the east coast (L4D1 takes place in Pittsburgh, but they are evacuated to the far North-East US, so not ALL of it) and as far west as New Orleans (where L4D2 ends, for now), but that is all we know. Other countries, the western/Mid US, etc, are all unknown, and having a game outside the States would show "well shit everyone is fucked".


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> Yeah but remember when an RE game was set in Haiti or whatever and everyone was up in arms because HOMG IT MAKES THE PLAYER KILL BLACK ZOMBIES RACISM KKK



True. And I'm probably being naive in thinking Valve could side step that kind of controversy. 



WillowWulf said:


> Pertaining to the whole RE5 thing..how come no one complained about RE4?
> 
> Just sayin'


 
During the whole RE 5 controversy I remember reading an article on Joystiq where they mentioned that someone did make the "it's racist" complaint about RE 4. The complaint just wasn't as viral. I mean, from just a quick glance and without any further insight, those uruboros victims looked like a bunch of angry black people.



Lastdirewolf said:


> Why the hell would it be anywhere OTHER than in the States? It'll prolly be New York, Florida, or Texas or something. I'd hope they do California, but who knows exactly; it's gunna be in the states.


 
As a resident of all over Texas, the only environment that Texas could really provide that's new and engaging for the series would be the desert of West Texas. And considering they've already handled a Southern theme, I don't think they'll be coming back to it. A West Coast romp would be cool though.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 10, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> As a resident of all over Texas, the only environment that Texas could really provide that's new and engaging for the series would be the desert of West Texas. And considering they've already handled a Southern theme, I don't think they'll be coming back to it. A West Coast romp would be cool though.


 
It's really the only logical "new" place to put the game if they insist on staying in the US. They've done New England, they've done the South, the only other exciting place to put the game is the West coast or a new country.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 11, 2010)

Very much doubt we'll see an L4D3 anytime soon. If it is, it's going to be even worse than L4D2 was. (I miss the heyday of L4D1 so much, but that's a whole 'nother topic)

Somewhere Western US would be nice. But if you look at the infection maps around when L4D2 is set, it implies that the southern US is about the only place still remotely safe, which is quickly changing. Outside of the US would be nice too - I vote Canada, cause Canadians are awesome.


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 11, 2010)

Maybe somewhere foreign? like Australia or something?


----------



## Lobar (Jun 11, 2010)

Internet Police Chief said:


> He's either trolling or just really, really wrong. There is no HL-L4D crossover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There's a map on a table early on in Dead Center that shows the entire East Coast of the US is affected at that point in time.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> There's a map on a table early on in Dead Center that shows the entire East Coast of the US is affected at that point in time.


 
There's another map in one of the later campaigns that seems to suggest that the L4D2 survivor's location is about the only safe place anymore, IIRC.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> There's a map on a table early on in Dead Center that shows the entire East Coast of the US is affected at that point in time.


 
Right, but there's a safe spot _somewhere_ up in the north-east. Or, at least, was. Several parts of The Passing imply that the military is not trying to help the survivors, which would explain why the original 4 end up in the south, rather than the supposed safe area in New England. So what might be safe for CEDA and the military might not be safe for the survivors.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 11, 2010)

Internet Police Chief said:


> Because, it would show how far the infection spread? That's exactly how they did it in 28 Weeks Later, too.


 
Yeah, but it went 28 days later, 28 weeks later. Not 28 days later, 28 dayish days in another part of the country, and then 28 weeks later.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 11, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Yeah, but it went 28 days later, 28 weeks later. Not 28 days later, 28 dayish days in another part of the country, and then 28 weeks later.


 
I know it didn't. It went 28 Days Later, 28 Weeks Later, then "scene after the credits of 28 Weeks Later showing zombies under the Eiffel Tower".


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Well guys, this was fun and all. It's worrying how some of you were arguing about something that was quite clearly made up on the spot. If Valve had said any such thing, it would be all over the internet by now.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I didn't read the discussion, and will now assume everyone is still talking about the same thing they were 20 posts ago.


 

Okay.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry, it will most likly stay on the east cost like the OTHER 2 left For dead are located

The map in L4D2 in the first level show they were moving everyone SOUTH as both New orleans and much of florida was the exit areas


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That's why I'm thinking it's BS, it's just too much of a hack job to retcon.


 


Internet Police Chief said:


> He's either trolling or just really, really wrong. There is no HL-L4D crossover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Voidrunners said:


> Well guys, this was fun and all. It's worrying how some of you were arguing about something that was quite clearly made up on the spot. If Valve had said any such thing, it would be all over the internet by now.


So that was actually false? My god, I'll never trust you again as a reliable source.
Brb, I have to completely rewrite my thesis on belugas now.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 11, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Sorry, it will most likly stay on the east cost like the OTHER 2 left For dead are located
> 
> The map in L4D2 in the first level show they were moving everyone SOUTH as both New orleans and much of florida was the exit areas


 
Actually:

http://i.imgur.com/xSnvj.jpg

It shows that the only still active safe location is New Orleans. Florida evacuations were overrun too. The safe location the L4D1 survivors were brought to (shown in orange) is crossed out too, now that I notice it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 11, 2010)

Internet Police Chief said:


> Actually:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/xSnvj.jpg
> 
> It shows that the only still active safe location is New Orleans. Florida evacuations were overrun too. The safe location the L4D1 survivors were brought to (shown in orange) is crossed out too, now that I notice it.


 
swore there was another map showing florida was still ok at the time, maybe I'm thinking L4D over L4D2.

Fans are still waiting for the Digital Comic, to show why the survivors went south instead of North east from the first L4D, and the DLC for L4D explaining from their Point of view. What we do know is that the L4D survivors decided to stay in that town (or mostly not towards the military evac of New Orleans) where both L4D group met up.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 11, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Fans are still waiting for the Digital Comic, to show why the survivors went south instead of North east from the first L4D, and the DLC for L4D explaining from their Point of view. What we do know is that the L4D survivors decided to stay in that town (or mostly not towards the military evac of New Orleans) where both L4D group met up.



Well, I don't know if they stayed in that town, but there were hints thrown around that say the L4D1 survivors are NOT going towards the military. Francis frequently says "I've had just about enough of the military", and when the L4D2 survivors drive off towards New Orleans, Louis sometimes says "Uh... should we have told them?"


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 11, 2010)

Internet Police Chief said:


> I know it didn't. It went 28 Days Later, 28 Weeks Later, then "scene after the credits of 28 Weeks Later showing zombies under the Eiffel Tower".


 
Yeah, but the impact is a bit different, as London is a hell of a lot closer to Paris (people are thinking along the lines of crossing the pond, or going back up north and go to canada). Whilst just L4D2 covers over an over 500 mile difference (while 28 covers maybe 50-100 miles-ish? Then jumps to Paris).

Suffice to say, as the first L4D brought them down to the south, and L4D2 curved towards Louisiana, it'd make a lot more sense if they went to Florida or Texas (or any state in-between), then to completely jump ship to another country.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 11, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Yeah, but the impact is a bit different, as London is a hell of a lot closer to Paris (people are thinking along the lines of crossing the pond, or going back up north and go to canada). Whilst just L4D2 covers over an over 500 mile difference (while 28 covers maybe 50-100 miles-ish? Then jumps to Paris).
> 
> Suffice to say, as the first L4D brought them down to the south, and L4D2 curved towards Louisiana, it'd make a lot more sense if they went to Florida or Texas (or any state in-between), then to completely jump ship to another country.


 
problem is from the map shown in the post above

Florida is gone, new orleans was the only safe haven left, also note it the infection can/could go westward.


and also....do we really want to deal with old people and gay zombies?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 11, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> problem is from the map shown in the post above
> 
> Florida is gone, new orleans was the only safe haven left, also note it the infection can/could go westward.
> 
> ...


 
Yes. Yes we do. Gaaay zombies would be awesome.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 11, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Yes. Yes we do. Gaaay zombies would be awesome.


 
Playing through San Francisco would be faaaaabulous. 

Not likely though.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 11, 2010)

IDK
in the land where very few humans exist, and every city is like a f@#king ghost town?
amirite?
tsk tsk, zombie games, so predictable, tsk tsk


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 11, 2010)

An abandoned Alaskan mining tow- oh wait, AVP, nevermind.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 11, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> An abandoned Alaskan mining tow- oh wait, AVP, nevermind.


 
And 30 Days of Night.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 12, 2010)

L4D3 will take place in a world where valve actually fucking made HL3 and stopped shitting out L4D games.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 14, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Yes. Yes we do. Gaaay zombies would be awesome.


 
no cause all the female survivors can just waltz away to the safe room


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jun 14, 2010)

What about mexico? That's not a massive distance right?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 14, 2010)

Lemoncholic said:


> What about mexico? That's not a massive distance right?


 
What about Narnia?


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jun 14, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> What about Narnia?


 
It'd make more sense when a survivor that just died shows up in the closet I guess.


----------



## furvien (Jun 14, 2010)

it would be class if it was set up in ireland

I mean like if it started the game like three years after the first infection and ireland manages to remain uninfected for this long because its like a small island and it took this long for the virus too mutate enough to cross the atlantic and hit europe and then britian and like ireland is one of the last remaining places uninfected and you start the game whatching them cross the channel and all goes to hell after that

I think that would be class


----------

